# Ways to keep up with new music



## Anami (May 19, 2020)

Hi all!

I'm wondering what everybody uses to keep up to date with trending licensing. 
I'm a classical trained musician myself and from time to time stepping out of my comfort zone with new music styles to keep evolving my work. 
Listening to film music of course (obvious) checking on: Adforum and libraries like Extreme, De Wolfe and others. Some Spotify playlists. 
Can be hard to keep track and not everything is in the category of my own music listening preferences. (I'm mainly listening to Jazz, classical, some pop and film music.) 
But very curious about your references/inspirations and ways to keep up with new music.


----------



## d.healey (May 19, 2020)

I don't. If it's worth hearing I'll hear it at some point, unless I don't, then I don't care  I often hear music in ads, or on the radio in shops/cafes (well not at the moment), or people send me things to listen to. I generally don't seek it out unless it's from a musician I'm already into.


----------



## Light and Sound (May 19, 2020)

A good number of Spotify discover weekly tracks have made their way in to my top favourites.

Going on a late night youtube binge is also a good way to discover a bunch, just start with something you like and go through recommended after recommended.. Sometimes you have to take a few steps back/restart as you'll find yourself in some weird corner of the internet, but there's just so much music out there, it's hard to find new things, and some real gems!


----------



## Technostica (May 19, 2020)

The six Spotify Daily Mixes that are auto generated have turned me on to more new music than anything else.
It helps if you use Spotify a lot and use the favourites feature.


----------



## telecode101 (Jun 1, 2020)

...


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 1, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> FWIW.. i think its very important to keep track of latest trends in music and artists that teens listen to b/c i think it's an indicator in where new music is at and inwhich direction music is going in. otherwise, if you are a little older, like me, you risk drowning yourself in back catalog release land. you just wind up listening over and over again to music that was made and released 20 or 30 years ago. its the musical equivalent of just watching Seinfeld re-runs or Golden Girls re-runs forever and ever and not have a clue what is modern television that captuing audience attention.


I let my 13 year old play her music one night a week at dinner. She's reached the point where she doesn't want what daddy listens to anymore lol. BUT as you state above I like checking out who 'PRODUCED' the music she's listening to.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 2, 2020)

I do everything I can to not keep up with new music.


----------



## halfwalk (Jun 3, 2020)

Tiny Desk


Intimate concerts, recorded live at the desk of All Songs Considered host Bob Boilen.




www.npr.org


----------

